# Clear Coat over Sharpie Marker



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

In efforts to be different Ive decided to paint my Cadi white, black out the bumpers, all the trim, interior and wheels. I like graphics on the roofs of lowriders but I want to be a different from the crowd. I searched around and found an artist who does Sharpie marker art on cars. His pricing is good because he does it more for the art than for money. The major concern that I have if I go this route is preserving the art. I sent him an email and asked if the sharpie marker can have clear applied over it. He hasnt got back to me yet. I made an appt to have him come out in February of next year to tag up the roof of my car and wheels with the possibility of doing the rear diff, upper/lower control arms which depend on whether or not it can be cleared. Ive seen signatures sign with sharpies on guitars and motorcycles cleared over but dont know how a large piece is going to respond. If it cant be cleared without running then Im gonna wrap the roof of the car in crystal clear vinyl wrap...IDK any input would be appreciated.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I have no idea but i don't whay it couldn't be cleared over. I would be more concerned with how the ink will hold up in sunlight and what, if any, UV properties it has. Looks bad ass.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

yes it can be cleared over. but sharpies have no lightfast. the artwork will turn blue, then eventually fade away completely from sunlight. for an outdoor stored car id be surprised if it lasted a year.

unless he plans on using something else other than a "sharpie". i have heard there are other more uv resistant markers.


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

theres a topic wit all the info you need call sharpie marker murals just type it in the search... and yes it can be done former L.O.T.Y ROLLIN MALO has it


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

He did tell me he uses the industrial strength sharpie which I believe is oil based and lasts a bit longer. Im leaning more towards vinyl wrapping because of the UV issue. Ive read a few articles and lot of folks are saying the best thing to do is have the car painted/clear, have him tag it up, and then apply the vinyl wrap on top of it. I use to install vinyl wraps years ago and certain brands have UV protective laminate integrated in the material. Im cool with doing that but I'd really like to get a few pieces under the car done too. Im guessing the only way to find out how the marker will hold up is to do a test piece and see if the marker will bleed or run.


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

TONY MONTANA said:


> theres a topic wit all the info you need call sharpie marker murals just type it in the search... and yes it can be done former L.O.T.Y ROLLIN MALO has it
> View attachment 388969


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

my homie did sharpie for detail on a mural. he cleared it with sg-100 that wasnt too wet to seal it, then you clearcoat it.


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

The clear is suppose to have Uv protection. I would put 2 light dust coats to prevent running the marker, let them flash ten minutes each then clear 2-3 wet coats over that, Don't use cheap shit clear either.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

tmack6 said:


> In efforts to be different Ive decided to paint my Cadi white, black out the bumpers, all the trim, interior and wheels. I like graphics on the roofs of lowriders but I want to be a different from the crowd. I searched around and found an artist who does Sharpie marker art on cars. His pricing is good because he does it more for the art than for money. The major concern that I have if I go this route is preserving the art. I sent him an email and asked if the sharpie marker can have clear applied over it. He hasnt got back to me yet. I made an appt to have him come out in February of next year to tag up the roof of my car and wheels with the possibility of doing the rear diff, upper/lower control arms which depend on whether or not it can be cleared. Ive seen signatures sign with sharpies on guitars and motorcycles cleared over but dont know how a large piece is going to respond. If it cant be cleared without running then Im gonna wrap the roof of the car in crystal clear vinyl wrap...IDK any input would be appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 388912
> View attachment 388913
> ...


If he's got talent like that,I'm sure he could use an airbrush or striping brush with very little effort.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

lowdeville said:


> If he's got talent like that,I'm sure he could use an airbrush or striping brush with very little effort.


actually airbrushing and drawing are not the same,he has talent but knows how to express it through a sharpie rather than shooting it...

hes a local down here and that lambo has been like that now for more than 3 years,the owner drives it daily and parks it over night in front of his tatoo shop for advertising...the man is sick he is now getting into doing skateboards, shoes, clothes just about anything will soon sport that artwork


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looks nice


----------

